# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Republik Gading Koi Doitsu Sumi CUP - Keeping Contest Doitsu Shiro Koshiji

## Glenardo

*Republik Gading Koi Doitsu Sumi CUP - Keeping Contest Doitsu Shiro Koshiji*

*ACARA*
Acara ini di adakan untuk mempopulerkan koi dengan jenis Doitsu Shiro dari Koshiji Koi Farm. Sebanyak 30 tosai Doitsu Shiro berukuran 15-20 cm dari Koshiji Koi Farm yang di pilih oleh Ryuki Narita dari Narita Koi Farm.


*TUJUAN*
Memperkenalkan lebih lagi Doitsu Shiro berkualitas dari Koshiji Koi Farm yg sudah terkenal. 


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *8 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *1 Agustus 2014 s/d 7 April 2015*

*SERTIFIKAT*
Doitsu Shiro ini memiliki sertifikat yang di keluarkan oleh Republik Gading Koi 


*Hadiah:*

*Grand Champion : Uang Tunai sebesar 4% dari total penjualan dan 1 buah Pompa FAS 150 persembahan dari Bossco rajanya pompa*


 *Reserved Grand Champion* *: Uang Tunai sebesar 4% dari total penjualan*


*Best Tategoi : Uang Tunai sebesar 2% dari total penjualan*


*Special Prize Doitsu Shiro Favorit President RGK: Sebuah Pompa FAS 150 persembahan dari Bossco rajanya pompa* 



*Lucky Draw :* 
14 set JPD Koi Food Fujizakura Health Diet masing masing seberat 2 Kg

*Hadiah langsung*
Majalah Gekkan Nishigikoi Indonesia terbitan 2012 untuk setiap peserta


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai Rp. 1.000.000, Kelipatan per 50.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : mulai saat di posting  Kamis 17 July 2014 jam 21 WSK.

*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Pembayaran melalu transfer ke Rekening BCA 0657235371 an Glenardo Yopie dengan berita XXX dan konfirmasi ke 0816900003

Pengambilan dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 17 Juli  31 Juli 2014.

Pengambilan koi dapat di ambil di Republik Gading Koi, Jl, Janur Elok Raya QH 3 No 8, Kelapa Gading, Pulau jawa dengan Herona 100.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda, untuk ongkir di sesuaikan dengan kondisi lapangan

Penjurian akan dilakukan April 2015 oleh pihak yang di tunjuk oleh Republik Gadin Koi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*

Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 5 April 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Kontribusi untuk Kois sebesar 10%

----------


## owi

dts 8, 1 jt

----------


## hendrawb

DTS10 Rp. 1.000.000

----------


## majin91

dts 10 sma dts 30...bagus nih...

----------


## epoe

*Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : mulai saat di posting – Kamis 17 July 2014 jam 21 WSK.*

_Om Glen,
nawar ..............DTS2, 14 dan 30 masing2 1JT._ :Yo:

----------


## Lila

Om Glen, kalo gak salah DT 14 sama DT 20 ikannya sama om....

----------


## tosailover

DTS 4 = 1 juta

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen, kalo gak salah DT 14 sama DT 20 ikannya sama om....


Nanti malam kami cek yah om...By Size sih beda...

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000


4
DTS 4
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000


6
DTS 6
                                          1,000,000


7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000


8
DTS 8
                                          1,000,000
Owi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,000,000
Hendrawb

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000


17
DTS 17
                                          1,000,000


18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000


19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000


20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000


22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000


23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000


25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000


26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000


27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000


28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000


29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000


30
DTS 30
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk saling berbagi informasi

Berikut foto foto Doitsu Shiro Nisai yang sudah jadi dari beberapa farm di japan

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Om Glen, kalo gak salah DT 14 sama DT 20 ikannya sama om....



waoow "EAGLE EYES"bu Lila.saya juag mencoba amat2 i emang serupa tp ngga tau serupa dan sama atau serupa tp tak sama. mantapss........

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

dts 19 - 1 jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000


4
DTS 4
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000


6
DTS 6
                                          1,000,000


7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000


8
DTS 8
                                          1,000,000
Owi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,000,000
Hendrawb

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000


17
DTS 17
                                          1,000,000


18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000


19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000


22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000


23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000


25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000


26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000


27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000


28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000


29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000


30
DTS 30
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

----------


## Bozu

hmm... Koshiji koi farm itu = Kase Koi farm ya om glen?
btw iya tuh no.14 ama no.20 ikan yg sama nampaknya coba tolong dicek ulank om glen

----------


## owi

> Untuk saling berbagi informasi
> 
> Berikut foto foto Doitsu Shiro Nisai yang sudah jadi dari beberapa farm di japan


aih cantiknya mudah mudahan dapet

----------


## Glenardo

> hmm... Koshiji koi farm itu = Kase Koi farm ya om glen?
> btw iya tuh no.14 ama no.20 ikan yg sama nampaknya coba tolong dicek ulank om glen




Btul Om Bozu.. Koshiji itu kase

Segera di cek malam ini

----------


## david_pupu

mantap om glen.  KC 8 bulan kira2 suminya pada muncul ngk yah

----------


## Bozu

6, 27, 28 = 1jt

----------


## Jusri

DTS 22 dan 24 @ 1 jt

----------


## Monggalana

No 28 1,1 jt

----------


## Glenardo

> *Republik Gading Koi Doitsu Sumi CUP - Keeping Contest Doitsu Shiro Koshiji*
> 
> *ACARA*
> Acara ini di adakan untuk mempopulerkan koi dengan jenis Doitsu Shiro dari Koshiji Koi Farm. Sebanyak 30 tosai Doitsu Shiro berukuran 15-20 cm dari Koshiji Koi Farm yang di pilih oleh Ryuki Narita dari Narita Koi Farm.
> 
> 
> *TUJUAN*
> Memperkenalkan lebih lagi Doitsu Shiro berkualitas dari Koshiji Koi Farm yg sudah terkenal. 
> 
> ...


revisi fotooo

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000


4
DTS 4
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000


6
DTS 6
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000


8
DTS 8
                                          1,000,000
Owi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,000,000
Hendrawb

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000


17
DTS 17
                                          1,000,000


18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000


19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000


22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000


26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000


27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000


30
DTS 30
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

----------


## herrydragon

18 1000, 30 1100

----------


## epoe

> mantap om glen.  KC 8 bulan kira2 suminya pada muncul ngk yah


_tergantung pakan dan keepingnya ............................................_ :Hail:  indoor, dingin dan ganti air min 20% per hari .......................langsung Jozzzzz !!!  :Wave:

----------


## dTp

wih ikutan"  :Shocked: 
nyari duitnya dlo  :Eyebrows:

----------


## majin91

> _tergantung pakan dan keepingnya ............................................_ indoor, dingin dan ganti air min 20% per hari .......................langsung Jozzzzz !!!


klo bgni musti siap jasmani dan rohani juga ya..keepingan gk boleh miss tiap harinya..hehehe

----------


## Yulman

ikutan om glen..
25 = 1.000.000
26 = 1.000.000

----------


## owi

Menarik nih menerawang sumi

----------


## koikulo

DTS 21 1jt by koilkulo

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000


4
DTS 4
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000


6
DTS 6
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000


8
DTS 8
                                          1,000,000
Owi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,000,000
Hendrawb

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000


17
DTS 17
                                          1,000,000


18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000
Koikulo

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000


30
DTS 30
                                          1,100,000
Herry Dragon

----------


## dTp

> _tergantung pakan dan keepingnya ............................................_ indoor, dingin dan ganti air min 20% per hari .......................langsung Jozzzzz !!!


om epoe kalo air dingin bagus untuk sumi ya??
waktu itu saia pernah baca katanya air dingin membuat ikan kurang bernafsu makan dan metobolismenya kurang bagus
kecuali air yg lebih hangat yg ngebuad ikan laper terus dan ingin makan terus

----------


## epoe

> om epoe kalo air dingin bagus untuk sumi ya??
> waktu itu saia pernah baca katanya air dingin membuat ikan kurang bernafsu makan dan metobolismenya kurang bagus
> kecuali air yg lebih hangat yg ngebuad ikan laper terus dan ingin makan terus


_itu kalau extrem dingin kayak di Jepang. kalau di Indonesia ok ok saja ..................................!!!_  :Whistle:

----------


## epoe



----------


## epoe

_nawar yang ini : 1 jt 
_

----------


## epoe

_ini jadi itu, gimana ya? .. sumi-nya ...acan keneh !_

----------


## dTp

> _ini jadi itu, gimana ya? .. sumi-nya ...acan keneh !_


ia mirip emang  :Clap2:

----------


## owi

> _itu kalau extrem dingin kayak di Jepang. kalau di Indonesia ok ok saja ..................................!!!_


mudah mudahan cocok sama air bogor yg dingin dan matahari jrg muncul

----------


## z4ckzz

> _tergantung pakan dan keepingnya ............................................_ indoor, dingin dan ganti air min 20% per hari .......................langsung Jozzzzz !!!


kalo outdor, dingin, dan ganti air baru terus 100% per 3 jam kira2 gimana om Epoe ... mohon pencerahannya....

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

DT 16 - 1 jt

----------


## epoe

> kalo outdor, dingin, dan ganti air baru terus 100% per 3 jam kira2 gimana om Epoe ... mohon pencerahannya....


_Outdoor ....no hope !!! .._............................................... mending piara Showa !!! atau Kohaku ....................................... :Yo:

----------


## z4ckzz

> _Outdoor ....no hope !!! .._............................................... mending piara Showa !!! atau Kohaku .......................................


oooo.... gitu om... okeh2 thanks masukannya om Epoe

----------


## DTm

> _itu kalau extrem dingin kayak di Jepang. kalau di Indonesia ok ok saja ..................................!!!_


Setuju om Epoe,pake chiller setel di 26 derajat,ikan masih tetap rakus makannya sumi blackjet :Whistle:

----------


## owi

> _Outdoor ....no hope !!! .._............................................... mending piara Showa !!! atau Kohaku .......................................


Memang harus indoor ya om epoe..

----------


## epoe

_Cantik nggak ? ..............................._  :Second: 



 :Spy:

----------


## david_pupu

emang kolam cuma 1 ngk cukup wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## owi

> Setuju om Epoe,pake chiller setel di 26 derajat,ikan masih tetap rakus makannya sumi blackjet


di bogor gak pake chiller aernya awet dingin

----------


## Glenardo

Alex Tungadi
 Masing masing 1,2 jt

2,4,6,8,30

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000


4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000


6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000


8
DTS 8
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,000,000
Hendrawb

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000
Ciptarahardjo

17
DTS 17
                                          1,000,000


18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000
Koikulo

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000


30
DTS 30
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

----------


## epoe

*Udah ya*,  :Gossip: ....................... saya cuma satu aja DTS 14 ......... soalnya ditimpain mulu ..........  :Tape2:

----------


## tosailover

DTS 7 = 1 Juta

----------


## Bozu

> *Udah ya*, ....................... saya cuma satu aja DTS 14 ......... soalnya ditimpain mulu ..........


awas om ati ati di tikungan terakhir pasti byk yg nyalip

----------


## epoe

*Apa shiro doitsu ini jelek ???*  :Panda: ......................... apanya yg jelek,  :Love: ..................... ini sekarang, kalau 8 bulan lagi kamu bakal kaget !!!  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

*Ok, kalau ngga mau  ..... sy nawar DTS 17 dan DTS 29, masing2 1 jt.  mudah2an GC.*

----------


## owi

aih kena timpa om alex

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000


4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000


6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,000,000
Hendrawb

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000
Ciptarahardjo

17
DTS 17
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000
Koikulo

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

----------


## Acp007

> waoow "EAGLE EYES"bu Lila.saya juag mencoba amat2 i emang serupa tp ngga tau serupa dan sama atau serupa tp tak sama. mantapss........


Jadi no 14 dan 20 itu sama atau tdk ya?

----------


## Glenardo

> Jadi no 14 dan 20 itu sama atau tdk ya?


Beda

----------


## Acp007

14 - 1,050,000

----------


## andiokta

Terawangan om epoe mantab! Shiro di kolam outdoor sy emang suminya mendem semua.

----------


## Ben689

Om epoe senior yg terbaek, sy nubie minta izin dikasih jalan utk bljr maen....
Aku bid dts17-1.050.000...
Terimakasih atas senioritas om epoe...

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe senior yg terbaek, sy nubie minta izin dikasih jalan utk bljr maen....
> Aku bid dts17-1.050.000...
> Terimakasih atas senioritas om epoe...


*Ok, Om Acp dan Om Ben689 .......jangan dilepas ya ................................................ !!! 
Jadi aku milih lainnya .....................*

----------


## epoe

_Ok, nah sekarang DTS 3 dan DTS 5 dech ._ :Smokin: ..................................................  ........ :Pray2:  mudah2an nggak ditimpain lagi ................... :Pray:

----------


## epoe

_Ok, nah sekarang DTS 3 dan DTS 5 dech ._ :Smokin:  masing 1jt ..................................................  ........ :Pray2:  mudah2an nggak ditimpain lagi ................... :Pray:

----------


## majin91

> *Ok, Om Acp dan Om Ben689 .......jangan dilepas ya ................................................ !!! 
> Jadi aku milih lainnya .....................*


wah om Epoe...luar biasa...kasih kesempatan ke yang pngin bljr...emang ciri2 suhu yang jempolan nih..wkwkkwkw  :Tongue:

----------


## epoe

*KC 7 bulan, belon jadi ................................................ mungkin 3 tahun baru bisa Jadi (Sansai) .............*  :Smokin: 

*Dari DTS-5 jadi ini ...... perlu 3 tahun*

----------


## epoe

_dari kicik sampai besar (3 tahun / sansai)_  :Cell: ........................... lumayan kalau belum dijual !!!  :Nod: 

 *DTS-7   ini jadi ini .......*...........

----------


## herrydragon

30, 1300..

----------


## herrydragon

10, 1100...

----------


## Ben689

Reply
Om epoe mmg moiiiiii, tq yah...

----------


## david_pupu

> _Outdoor ....no hope !!! .._............................................... mending piara Showa !!! atau Kohaku .......................................


kalau suminya showa dan sanke gimana om, apa sama perlakuannya dgn shiro agar hitamnya muncul

----------


## Acp007

> *Ok, Om Acp dan Om Ben689 .......jangan dilepas ya ................................................ !!! 
> Jadi aku milih lainnya .....................*


Wahhh... Thank you Om Epoe..

----------


## owi

wah bingung bid yang mana?.....

----------


## david_pupu

hari terakhir sikaattttt

----------


## epoe

> kalau suminya showa dan sanke gimana om, apa sama perlakuannya dgn shiro agar hitamnya muncul


*Sumi-nya Showa dan Sanke, tgt gen-nya apa* ............................. kalau Isa, Sekiguchi atau Ueno ....Tosai juga udah 1/2 finish  :Baby: . Kalau Momotaro, Sakai, Dainichi .....ya paling Sansai baru jadi.  :Heh:

----------


## epoe

_iya ya...............  hampir lupa : 
Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : mulai saat di posting  Kamis 17 July 2014 jam 21 WSK._  :Tsk:

----------


## dTp

Apa ini di akhir kontes ikan diambil utk dijual??
Ga otomatis jadi milik ... Klu lw mau keep, ya beli lagi
Bgtu ??

----------


## david_pupu

KC = keeping contest om, om pilih ikannya, dirawat dikolam om sendiri. pas akhir KC di kirim foto dan video terakhir 

tujuan berkompetisi KC meningkatkan kemampuan mengkeeping ikan hingga keluar semua potensialnya 

GC = Growing Contest om, om pilih ikannya di grow bareng2 di mudpond atau kolam tertentu, sehingga perlakuan perawatan ikan dan pakan semua sama 

tujuan berkompetisi GC meningkatkan kemampuan / feeling pilih ikan dgn potensi pertumbuhan terbaik


ikan yg om pilih dan sudah dibayar, ya milik om, selesai acara GC dikirim ke sang pemilik hehehehehe

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,100,000
Herrydragon

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,050,000
acp007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000


16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000
Ciptarahardjo

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben3689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000
Koikulo

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,300,000
Herry Dragon

----------


## Gunche

No. 10 = 1.150.000
No. 15 = 1.000.000

----------


## epoe

_SERTIFIKAT
Doitsu Shiro ini memiliki sertifikat yang di keluarkan oleh Republik Gading Koi _  :Scared:

----------


## hendrawb

DTS10 Rp. 1.200.000

----------


## hendrawb

DTS14 Rp. 1.100.000

----------


## Gunche

no 10: Rp 1.250.000

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,100,000
Hendrawab

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,000,000
Ciptarahardjo

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben3689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000


21
DTS 21
                                          1,000,000
Koikulo

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,300,000
Herry Dragon

----------


## hero

No.16: rp.1.050.000

----------


## jimmy 007

Dts 30 : rp.1.350.000

----------


## herrydragon

20, 1000...

----------


## welly

Dts 30 1,4juta

----------


## Acp007

> DTS14 Rp. 1.100.000


Dts14-1,150,000

----------


## herrydragon

8, 1250...

----------


## jimmy 007

Dts 30: + 50 rb

----------


## dTp

Dts 21                                           1,050,000

----------


## hero

No.8 : + 50 rb

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,300,000
Hero

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben3689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,450,000
Jimmy007

----------


## Glenardo

DTS 8 ALex Tungadi

1,5 jt

DTS 39 Alex Tungadi

1,5 jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben3689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

----------


## Ben689

Koreksi om glen Ben689 not Ben3689 hehehe :Nerd:

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000


24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

----------


## Glenardo

H Suntoso

DTS 23

 1jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Dts 8 1550

----------


## welly

Dts 30 1.550

----------


## jimmy 007

No.8 dan 30 : + 50 rb

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,550,000
Irwan Kusumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,550,000
welly

----------


## J.S

Dts27=1050

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,600,000
Jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,600,000
Jumy007

----------


## herrydragon

22, 1050....

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,000,000
Tosai Lover

8
DTS 8
                                          1,600,000
Jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,000,000
Gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,000,000
Royal Merapi

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,600,000
Jumy007

----------


## welly

No 4,6 : + 50 rb

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

+50 no 7 15 18 19

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 22. 1,1 JT

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

+50 no 8 30

----------


## Glenardo

Alex Tungadi

4+6

1,5 jt

----------


## welly

No 4 dan 6 1,8 jt

----------


## hero

No.4 : + 50 rb

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

7
DTS 7
                                          1,050,000
Iwan Kusmah

8
DTS 8
                                          1,650,000
Irwankusmah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

19
DTS 19
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,100,000
Hxsutanto

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,650,000
Iwan ksumah

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

No 17 + 50

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,200,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,550,000
Welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,550,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,050,000
Iwan Kusmah

8
DTS 8
                                          1,650,000
Irwankusmah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,150,000
Ace007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,050,000
Ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

19
DTS 19
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,100,000
Hxsutanto

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,650,000
Iwan ksumah

----------


## herrydragon

18, 1100, 22 1200

----------


## jimmy 007

No.8 : + 50

----------


## welly

No 2,14:+50 rb

----------


## Glenardo

Alex ctp no 2
1,5jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                            1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                            1,500,000
Alex Tungadi

3
DTS 3
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                            1,850,000
hero

5
DTS 5
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                            1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                            1,050,000
Iwan Kusmah

8
DTS 8
                                            1,700,000
jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                            1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                            1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                            1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                            1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                            1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                            1,200,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                            1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

16
DTS 16
                                            1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                            1,100,000
irwanksumah

18
DTS 18
                                            1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                            1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

20
DTS 20
                                            1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                            1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                            1,200,000
herrydragon

23
DTS 23
                                            1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                            1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                            1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                            1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                            1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                            1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                            1,650,000
Iwan ksumah

----------


## welly

No 2:+50 rb

----------


## Gunche

No. 15 = 1,1jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,850,000
hero

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,050,000
Iwan Kusmah

8
DTS 8
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,200,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,100,000
irwanksumah

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,650,000
Iwan ksumah

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                            1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                            1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                            1,850,000
hero

5
DTS 5
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                            1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                            1,050,000
Iwan Kusmah

8
DTS 8
                                            1,700,000
jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                            1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                            1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                            1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                            1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                            1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                            1,200,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                            1,100,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                            1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                            1,100,000
irwanksumah

18
DTS 18
                                            1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                            1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

20
DTS 20
                                            1,000,000
Herry Dragon

21
DTS 21
                                            1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                            1,200,000
herrydragon

23
DTS 23
                                            1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                            1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                            1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                            1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                            1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                            1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                            1,650,000
Iwan ksumah

----------


## Acp007

14-1,250,000

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

+50 no 8 15

----------


## welly

No 14;+50 rb

----------


## Gunche

No. 15 : 1,2jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.30: + 50

----------


## rubbie

Doitsu shiro 22 1,3 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

No 20. Tambah 50

----------


## Acp007

14 +50,000

----------


## jimmy 007

Doitsu shiro no.8 : + 50

----------


## welly

No 14:+50 rb

----------


## Ben689

Dts 07 +50

----------


## Gunche

Rekap donk Om Glen....

----------


## Acp007

No14 +50,000

----------


## welly

No 8 +100 rb

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,850,000
hero

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,100,000
ben689

8
DTS 8
                                          1,800,000
jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000


10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,400,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,200,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,100,000
irwanksumah

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,050,000
Irwan Kusmah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,050,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,230,000
rubbie

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,050,000
JS

28
DTS 28
                                          1,000,000
Monggalana

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

dts 9: 1 jt

----------


## Bozu

19= 1.1jt
27 = 1.1jt
28 = 1.1jt

----------


## Ben689

Dts 17 +50

----------


## Acp007

14-1,450,000

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 8  1,9 juta

----------


## herrydragon

20, 1100....

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22   1,3 juta

----------


## hxsutanto

20. Tambah gocap

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

No 7 17 + 50

----------


## herrydragon

20 1300..,

----------


## hero

Finish ya?

----------


## herrydragon

> Finish ya?


Hahahah, masih lama om Rambo  :Ranger:

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,850,000
hero

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,150,000
irwansumah

8
DTS 8
                                          1,900,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000


12
DTS 12
                                          1,000,000


13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,450,000
acp007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,200,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,250,000
irwankusmah

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,300,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,000,000
Jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,000,000
Bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## welly

8 dan 14 :+100rb

----------


## Didikwir68

no 12 1000

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Dts 11 : 1 jt
Dts 12 : 1 jt

----------


## Glenardo

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai Rp. 1.000.000, Kelipatan per 50.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : mulai saat di posting – Kamis 17 July 2014 jam 21 WSK.

*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

----------


## Acp007

14 - 1,600

----------


## rubbie

pak glenardo doitsu 22 harusnya saya di 1,3 tuh

----------


## hero

> Hahahah, masih lama om Rambo


Katanya toleransi 5 menit...?

----------


## herrydragon

24 1100...

----------


## Ben689

7&17   +50

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

dts 12 : + 50.000

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

No 4 15 17 7+50

----------


## herrydragon

> Katanya toleransi 5 menit...?


Wooo iya, bukan perpanjangan biasa ya  :Doh:

----------


## jimmy 007

+ gocap no. 8 si manis...

----------


## Didikwir68

no 12 1100

----------


## Acp007

14 - 1,600

----------


## Kumon

DTS 22, DTS 24 dan DTS 27 + 50

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

dts 12 : 1200

----------


## Didikwir68

wow...berarti dah tutup dong?

----------


## Gunche

Jadi dah finish nih?

----------


## welly

No 8,14:+100

----------


## jimmy 007

Iya nih.. mana wasitnya ya???

----------


## Gunche

Rekap final di 9.05 donk Om Glen?

----------


## Jusri

22 dan 24 +50

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

matrih...... kirain bid terakhir plus 5 menit. gmn ini um Glen? xixixix....

----------


## Didikwir68

finish euy........gak kebagian dah....

----------


## Acp007

> No 8,14:+100


14 - +50rb

----------


## jimmy 007

> matrih...... kirain bid terakhir plus 5 menit. gmn ini um Glen? xixixix....


He...he...remnya pada blong semua

----------


## majin91

wahh om gunche nyalip tikungan nih ..hahahha

----------


## herrydragon

Lanjottttttt

----------


## wandy lesmana

wasit jg bingung tuh, krn tdk tulis harga bid nya tp +50 or +100. Itu yg bikin wasit bingung

----------


## Didikwir68

nunggu keputusan yang punya gawe aja ah...

----------


## Ben689

7&17    +50

----------


## Bozu

lanjut bosssssssss

----------


## welly

No 14:+50 rb

----------


## herrydragon

> wasit jg bingung tuh, krn tdk tulis harga bid nya tp +50 or +100. Itu yg bikin wasit bingung


Setuju om harusnya pake harga ya

----------


## Acp007

> wasit jg bingung tuh, krn tdk tulis harga bid nya tp +50 or +100. Itu yg bikin wasit bingung


Wasit rekap dulu aja, abis itu jgn + + lg, tp pakai nominal bid

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> lanjut bosssssssss


Setujuh.... sampai ngga ada yg bid lagi. biar rame..max jam 23.00 jam koi's.

----------


## Gunche

> wahh om gunche nyalip tikungan nih ..hahahha


Kaga Om.... Ban saya bukan Battlax jadi ga bisa nyalip. Wkwk

----------


## welly

No 7,17:+50 rb

----------


## hxsutanto

Waduh ditinggal blank spot bentar udah finish ?

----------


## Glenardo

maksudna terus ada perpanjangan jika ada bid masukd alam 5 min treakir

----------


## Acp007

Nomor 14 udh nominal brp ya?

----------


## Didikwir68

om glen yang putuskan aturannya om....., terserah kita ngikutin....wkwkwkwk....

----------


## Gunche

No 15 : 1,3jt

----------


## hxsutanto

Rekap please

----------


## herrydragon

> maksudna terus ada perpanjangan jika ada bid masukd alam 5 min treakir


Rekap komandan sesudah ini + ngga usah direkap, kecuali +500rb  :Peace:

----------


## hero

> maksudna terus ada perpanjangan jika ada bid masukd alam 5 min treakir


Nah lho....pemain jd bingung deh...

----------


## Ben689

No 7,17:+50 rb

----------


## Acp007

Pak Glen, mohon maaf merepotkan, boleh tolong direkap dulu?

----------


## herrydragon

> Nah lho....pemain jd bingung deh...


Jangan bingung om Rambo.. Siapkan Bazooka aja  :Target:

----------


## Gunche

Recap please

----------


## epoe

> 1
> DTS 1
>                                           1,000,000
> 
> 
> 2
> DTS 2
>                                           1,550,000
> welly
> ...


*ini dah final jam 9.10 malam ...*..................................................  .......... biasa main yang lain !!!  :Thumb:

----------


## Glenardo

bntr baru halaman 20

----------


## Didikwir68

ya sudah...kalau gitu, tutup deh....hehehehe.....

----------


## jimmy 007

Rekap please...baru lanjot

----------


## Acp007

Makasih om Epoe...
No 14 status di 1,450,000 ya

----------


## Bozu

> Nah lho....pemain jd bingung deh...


jangan bingung om, biar saya jelaskan dikit ya

Perpanjangan Toleransi *bid terakhir* 5 menit. 
"keyword = Bid Terakhir" artinya setiap ada bid terakhir yg masuk akan ada perpanjangan waktu 5 menit. sorry kalo salah

----------


## welly

No 4 1,9 jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,400,000
ben689

8
DTS 8
                                          2,100,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000


14
DTS 14
                                          1,800,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,300,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,500,000
ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,400,000
jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,200,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,050,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## Gunche

Seharusnya begitu ya Om Bozu

----------


## Acp007

No 14 - 1,850,000

----------


## herrydragon

27 1100....

----------


## Didikwir68

no 13 1000

----------


## jimmy 007

Jd lanjut ya.....si manis no 8 : + 50

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

okeey...let;s starts bid again..... 1....2.....3..... gooooo........

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

No 7 17 +50

----------


## welly

No 8 dan14:+50rb

----------


## Glenardo

Maksduan begini


* Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang      untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05 , dan berlaku untuk      seterusnya.

-* *contoh** : 
21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.05-21.10
21.10-21.15 tidak ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir,
 tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 21.15-21.20 dst*

----------


## Didikwir68

nominal om...jangan pakai plus...biar wasit cepat rekapnya...

----------


## Acp007

> No 8 dan14:+50rb


No 14 - tambah 50rb

----------


## Ben689

07 1500
17 1600

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22  1,5 juta, no 8   2,2 juta

----------


## Kumon

DTS 1 : 1 jt, DTS 27: 1,150 dan DTS 24: 1,5

----------


## Acp007

No 14 - 1,950,000

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000


2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,450,000
irwankusmah

8
DTS 8
                                          2,200,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          1,950,000
acp007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,300,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,550,000
irwanksumah

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,400,000
jusri

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,200,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## hasan hadi

No 8   2.3

----------


## Gunche

> No 8   2.3


Mantap Om Hasan....

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,500,000
ben689

8
DTS 8
                                          2,300,000
hasanhadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          1,950,000
acp007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,300,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,600,000
ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,150,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

15 1400
8 2500

----------


## Glenardo

sampe 9.36 ga ada bid lelang klarrrr

----------


## hasan hadi

Hahahahha siap booos

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,500,000
ben689

8
DTS 8
                                          2,500,000
irwanksumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          1,950,000
acp007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,400,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,600,000
ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,150,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## welly

No 14: 2 jt

----------


## Glenardo

sampe 9.38 ga ada bid lelang klarrrr

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,500,000
ben689

8
DTS 8
                                          2,500,000
irwanksumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          2,000,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,400,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,600,000
ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,150,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## welly

No7 dan 17: 1,7 jt

----------


## david_pupu

kacian DTS ke 1

----------


## Acp007

> No 14: 2 jt


No 14 - 2,050,000

----------


## Glenardo

sampe 9.40 ga ada bid lelang klarrrr

----------


## Gunche

No 15: 1.450

----------


## herrydragon

27, 1200..,

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

15 1500 14 2100

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,500,000
irwanksumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          2,100,000
irwankukusmah

15
DTS 15
                                          1,500,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,700,000
jimmy007

----------


## Acp007

> 15 1500 14 2100


No 14 - 2,150

----------


## welly

No 14:2,2 jt

----------


## Gunche

No 30: 1.750

----------


## welly

No 15:1,6jt no30:1,750

----------


## Acp007

> No 14:2,2 jt


No 14 - 2,250

----------


## welly

No 14: 2,3 jt

----------


## J.S

Dts28=1150rb

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,500,000
irwanksumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          2,250,000
acp007

15
DTS 15
                                          1,600,000
welly

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,100,000
Bozu

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          1,750,000
gunche

----------


## Acp007

> No 14: 2,3 jt


No 14 - 2,350

----------


## welly

No 30:2 jt

----------


## welly

No 14:2,5 jt

----------


## Bozu

perang sengit No.14  :Fencing:

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1.250

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27,  1,3 juta

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1,350

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,500,000
irwanksumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,600,000
welly

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,100,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,100,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,300,000
wandi

28
DTS 28
                                          1,150,000
JS

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,000,000
welly

----------


## Gunche

No 30 : 2.050

----------


## welly

No 30: 2,1jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.8: 2.550

----------


## hasan hadi

Hahahaha hajaaar booos

----------


## Gunche

Kelar oi... Mau mandi nih....
Ampun Om Welly....
Bagi satu aja... Dah 15 dipotong skrg 30 juga. Ampuunn

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

18 19 1150 
8 26

----------


## Gunche

No 30 :  2.150

----------


## welly

No 8:2,6 jt

----------


## hasan hadi

No 8 tambah 100 bos

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,550,000
welly

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          1,900,000
irwankusmah

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          1,800,000
Welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,600,000
irwanksumah

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,000,000
didiwir

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,600,000
welly

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,150,000
irwanksumah

19
DTS 19
                                          1,150,000
irwanksumah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,350,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,150,000
JS

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,150,000
gunche

----------


## welly

No 30:2,2jt

----------


## Gunche

Bujuk deh... No 30 : 2.250

----------


## Acp007

No 13 - 1,050

----------


## herrydragon

28, 1200...

----------


## Gunche

No. 15 : 1.650

----------


## alex_ctp

2=1.7 jt
4=2 jt
6=2 jt

----------


## welly

No 30:2,3 jt

----------


## herrydragon

18, 1200...

----------


## epoe

> 1
> DTS 1
>                                           1,000,000
> kumon
> 
> 2
> DTS 2
>                                           1,550,000
> welly
> ...


udah laku semua ...............................hehehehe  :Yo:

----------


## welly

No 4dan6: 2,250

----------


## Gunche

No 30: 2.350

----------


## welly

No 8 : 2,7jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.8 dan 30: + 50

----------


## welly

No 30: 2,5 jt

----------


## welly

No 8:2,8 jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,250,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,250,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,750,000
jimmy007

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,050,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,650,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,150,000
irwanksumah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,350,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,500,000
welly

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27,  1,4 juta

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,250,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,250,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,800,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,050,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,650,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,150,000
irwanksumah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,400,000
wandi

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,500,000
welly

----------


## epoe

_Ini istimewa ................._..................................................  ...  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Glenardo

9.59 ga ada bid lelang klar

----------


## Didikwir68

no 13 1.100

----------


## epoe

_masih ada saja, dan bertahan ..................................................  .. emang tangguh !!! _  :Baby:

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1,450

----------


## Acp007

> no 13 1.100


Sorry om.. No 13 - 1,150
ini pilihan kedua sy soalnya  :Hail:

----------


## alex_ctp

4dan 6=2.5 jt

----------


## son777

15 1,7 jta

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,250,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,250,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,800,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,100,000
didiwr

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,650,000
gunche

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,150,000
irwanksumah

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,400,000
wandi

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,500,000
welly

----------


## welly

No 15:1,7jt

----------


## epoe

_9.59 ga ada bid lelang klar 						_ :Panda:

----------


## Gunche

No 15: 1.750

----------


## Didikwir68

no 13 1.200.....hehehe...

----------


## Acp007

> 1
> DTS 1
>                                           1,000,000
> kumon
> 
> 2
> DTS 2
>                                           1,700,000
> alexctp
> ...


No 13 status di 1,150 tu Pak

----------


## welly

No 4 dan 6: 2,7 jt

----------


## welly

No 15: 1,8 jt

----------


## epoe

> No 15: 1.750


*om Gunche kesurupan ya ..............*......... :Blabla:

----------


## Acp007

> no 13 1.200.....hehehe...


Ampun om.. No 13 - 1,250

----------


## hasan hadi

Masih lama kayanya om epo

----------


## Gunche

Iseng Om Epoe....
No 15: 1.850
No 30: 2.550

----------


## hasan hadi

Maaf ya om no 8 2900

----------


## Gunche

Wkwkwk Om Hasan... Cayoooo

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

15 1900
30 2600

----------


## herrydragon

Koshiji suminya bagus ngga ya, keliatannya menang Koloro, Kotelu, Kopapat

----------


## Gunche

Wkwkwk
Mandi dulu ah... Lama ini mah

----------


## Bozu

buset ditinggal mandi ikan ilang semua....

no.19 = 1.2jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          2,900,000
hasanhadi

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,200,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,450,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,600,000
irwankusmah

----------


## Glenardo

10.09 ga aada bid lelang klar

----------


## welly

No 8:3,250

----------


## Gunche

No 30: 2,650

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27,  1,5 juta

----------


## welly

No 30;3 jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,200,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,500,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          2,650,000
gunche

----------


## Gunche

Sudah finish Donk Om? Kan 10.09 dah ga ada yg bidding

----------


## hasan hadi

Om welly TOP

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1.550

----------


## Gunche

> Om welly TOP


Loh kok nyerah Om Hasan?

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,200,000
bozu

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,550,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,000,000
welly

----------


## wandy lesmana

no. 27,  1,6 juta

----------


## Glenardo

> Dts 27: 1.550


hingga 10,16 ga ada bid maka lelang klar

----------


## Glenardo

ali kharisma

Lagi di Gading Koi

DTS 19 1,6 jt

----------


## epoe

*ini yang terakhir ........................... 5 menit KLaaar *

----------


## Gunche

Finish ya Om Glen? Di 10.09 pm?

----------


## Glenardo

> ali kharisma
> 
> Lagi di Gading Koi
> 
> DTS 19 1,6 jt



hingga 10,19 ga ada bid maka lelang klar

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1,650

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,500,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,000,000
Hsuntoso

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,550,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,200,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,000,000
welly

----------


## Bozu

No.28 = 1.250

----------


## rubbie

doitsu 22 1,7 jt

----------


## dTp

hahahaha semua mata lg tertuju dilelang ini  :Shocked:

----------


## Bozu

No.25 = 1.050

----------


## Bozu

No.23 = 1.050

----------


## epoe

> doitsu 22 1,7 jt


*ini klaaaarnya jam 10.22, menjelang Sahur .........*...................................... :Mad2:

----------


## Yulman

25 = 1,1 juta

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,700,000
rubbie

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,050,000
bozu

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,650,000
bozu

28
DTS 28
                                          1,250,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,000,000
welly

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1,7

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22, 1,750 juta, no 27, 1,7 juta

----------


## rubbie

aduh tadi mati lampu , apa saya terlambat?

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,750,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,700,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,250,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,000,000
welly

----------


## rubbie

Doitsu 22 1.9 jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27, 1,750 juta

----------


## Gunche

No 30 : 3050

----------


## LDJ

Wah lapak iji masih lanjut toh

----------


## epoe

:Fencing:  :Fencing:  :Fencing:   ini beralih ke no.22, 27 bukan ke No.8 dan 14 lagi .......................... :Violin:

----------


## Gunche

> ini beralih ke no.22, 27 bukan ke No.8 dan 14 lagi ..........................


Wkwkwkkw ada2 aja Om Epoe... Kompor meleduk nih

----------


## welly

No 30:3,1jt

----------


## Bozu

No.16 = 1.1jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22, 1.950 juta

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,050,000
Hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,900,000
rubbie

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,750,000
wandi

28
DTS 28
                                          1,250,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,050,000
gunche

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 1,800

----------


## rubbie

22 2,050 jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,100,000
bozu

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          1,950,000
wandi

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,800,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,250,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## epoe

> Wkwkwkkw ada2 aja Om Epoe... Kompor meleduk nih


*Katanya mau mandi .......... gile no.30 jadi melambung ya !!!!*  :Hail:

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27, 1.850 juta

----------


## hero

No.16: + 50

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,100,000
bozu

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          2,050,000
rubbie

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,850,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,250,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27:1,9

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22, 2.1 juta

----------


## epoe

*yang bagus2 ditangan Om Welly nih, .................................bahaya tahun depan bisa GC.*  :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Jusri

28 : 1,3 jt

----------


## J.S

Dts16=1,1jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27, 1.950 juta

----------


## Kumon

DTS 27: 2 jt

----------


## rubbie

udah selesai?

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,150,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,050,000
Dtp

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,500,000
kumon

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          1,950,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## rubbie

biar cepat selesai saya bid doitsu 21 aja 1,1 jt

----------


## Jusri

Dts 24 : 1,55

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,150,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,100,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,000,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                          1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly


1
DTS 1
                                            1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                            1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                            2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                            2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                            1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                            3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                            1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                            1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                            1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                            1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                            1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                            2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                            1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                            1,150,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                            1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                            1,200,000
herrydragon

19
DTS 19
                                            1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                            1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                            1,100,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                            2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                            1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                            1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                            1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                            1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                            2,000,000
kumon

28
DTS 28
                                            1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                            3,100,000
welly

----------


## dTp

nomer 21 +50

----------


## epoe

_piturut yang besar bidnya :_

8
DTS 8
3,250,000
welly

30
DTS 30
3,100,000
welly

4
DTS 4
2,700,000
welly

6
DTS 6
2,700,000
welly

14
DTS 14
2,500,000
welly

22
DTS 22
2,100,000
wandy

27
DTS 27
1,950,000
wandy

15
DTS 15
1,900,000
irwanksumah

2
DTS 2
1,700,000
alexctp

7
DTS 7
1,700,000
 




[IMG]file:///C:\Users\EDDYPO~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image004.gif[/IMG]




[IMG]file:///C:\Users\EDDYPO~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image005.gif[/IMG]




[IMG]file:///C:\Users\EDDYPO~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image006.gif[/IMG]


welly



17
DTS 17
1,700,000
welly

19
DTS 19
1,600,000
alikhasrima

24
DTS 24
1,500,000
kumon

20
DTS 20
1,300,000
herrudragon

28
DTS 28
1,300,000
jusri

10
DTS 10
1,250,000
Gunche

13
DTS 13
1,250,000
acp007

12
DTS 12
1,200,000
royalmerapi

18
DTS 18
1,200,000
herrydragon

16
DTS 16
1,150,000
hero

25
DTS 25
1,100,000
yulman

21
DTS 21
1,050,000
Dtp

23
DTS 23
1,050,000
bozu

1
DTS 1
1,000,000
kumon

3
DTS 3
1,000,000
Epoe

5
DTS 5
1,000,000
Epoe

9
DTS 9
1,000,000
royal merapi koi

11
DTS 11
1,000,000
royal merapi koi

26
DTS 26
1,000,000
Yulman

29
DTS 29
1,000,000
Epoe

----------


## Jusri

Dts 18 : 1,25

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27, 2.050 juta

----------


## rubbie

doitsu 21 1,3 jt

----------


## herrydragon

18 1300...

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,700,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,150,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,300,000
herry dragin

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,000,000
Yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Bozu

no.26 = 1.050

----------


## Ben689

07-1750 for nubie plis

----------


## Kumon

Dts 27: 2,1

----------


## epoe

*Om HerryNogo marah .......... ???*

----------


## Yulman

26 = 1.100.000

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,750,000
ben689

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,150,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,300,000
herry dragin

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,050,000
bozu

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## welly

No 7:1,8 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 20. Rp 1350rb

----------


## herrydragon

> *Om HerryNogo marah .......... ???*


Hahaha,, ngga kok om Ep

----------


## Bozu

No.16 = 1.2jt

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,150,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,300,000
herry dragin

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,300,000
herrudragon

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,100,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## epoe

_Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : mulai saat di posting  Kamis 17 July 2014 jam 21 WSK._

----------


## herrydragon

28 1400...

----------


## hero

16 + 50 rb

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,200,000
bozu

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,300,000
herry dragin

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,100,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,300,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## epoe

> Hahaha,, ngga kok om Ep


*bid ditulis Herru Dragin .........................*... :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,300,000
herry dragin

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,100,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,400,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Glenardo

hahahahah


1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,300,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,100,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,400,000
herry dragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## epoe

_5 menit lagi klaaaaaarrr_

----------


## Glenardo

> 16 + 50 rb


10.46 ga ada bid

lelag klarrr

----------


## Yulman

> _5 menit lagi klaaaaaarrr_


wkwkwkwkwkwk :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

_Piturut yang besar bidnya :_

8
DTS 8
3,250,000
welly

30
DTS 30
3,100,000
welly

4
DTS 4
2,700,000
welly

6
DTS 6
2,700,000
welly

14
DTS 14
2,500,000
welly

22
DTS 22
2,100,000
wandy

27
DTS 27
2,050,000
wandy

15
DTS 15
1,900,000
irwanksumah

7
DTS 7
1,800,000
welly

2
DTS 2
1,700,000
[IMG]file:///C:\Users\EDDYPO~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image002.gif[/IMG]   alexctp



17
DTS 17
1,700,000
 




[IMG]file:///C:\Users\EDDYPO~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image004.gif[/IMG]




[IMG]file:///C:\Users\EDDYPO~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image005.gif[/IMG]


welly



19
DTS 19
1,600,000
alikhasrima

24
DTS 24
1,550,000
jusri

28
DTS 28
1,400,000
herry dragon

20
DTS 20
1,350,000
hxsutanto

18
DTS 18
1,300,000
herry dragon

21
DTS 21
1,300,000
rubbie

10
DTS 10
1,250,000
Gunche

13
DTS 13
1,250,000
acp007

16
DTS 16
1,250,000
hero

12
DTS 12
1,200,000
royalmerapi

25
DTS 25
1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
1,100,000
yulman

23
DTS 23
1,050,000
bozu

1
DTS 1
1,000,000
kumon

3
DTS 3
1,000,000
Epoe

5
DTS 5
1,000,000
Epoe

9
DTS 9
1,000,000
royal merapi koi

11
DTS 11
1,000,000
royal merapi koi

29
DTS 29
1,000,000
Epoe

----------


## Jusri

Dts 18 : 1,35
Dts 28 : 1,45

----------


## Gunche

No 26 : 1.150

----------


## Yulman

26 = 1,200.000

----------


## epoe

_finish ........................................ dah dah .....tinggal tawar2an ..............................._

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,350,000
jusri

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,200,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,450,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Gunche

No 26. 1.250

----------


## epoe

*lhaaaaaa muncul lagi .............................................ischh  , udahhh ach ...10.52 ya Klaaaaar*

----------


## herrydragon

18, 28 . @1500

----------


## Yulman

26 = 1.300.000

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,250,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,500,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,300,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,500,000
herrydragon

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## epoe

_Om Yulman dan Om Herrynogo menggugat .......................................... tempat diduduki musuh .............................._ :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Glenardo

> 26 = 1.300.000


10.54 ga ada bid lelang selesaii

----------


## Yulman

> _Om Yulman dan Om Herrynogo menggugat .......................................... tempat diduduki musuh .............................._


huahahhahaha :Painkiller:

----------


## epoe

*Kalau Om Welly yang bagus2 diborong* , Kita = Om Royal Merapi.Om Paul  dan saya yang dek dek an ..... :Panda:

----------


## jimmy 007

No.8 :+ 50

----------


## Jusri

Dts 18 : 1,55
Dts 28 : 1,55

----------


## welly

No 8:3,7 jt

----------


## epoe

*tidak terasa dua jam bersitegang ........................................... adu urat syaraf, Om Glen juga tegang senang ..............................*

----------


## Gunche

no. 26: 1.350

----------


## Yulman

no 26 = 1.400.000

----------


## welly

Masih lanjut?

----------


## rubbie

ini makin lama , semua ikan jadi milik welly

----------


## epoe

*ini jeruk makan jeruk, bidnya sendiri dilampaui ..................kuatir ngga uman ...............*. :Panda:

----------


## herrydragon

18, 1600.. Satu aja

----------


## welly

Atau masih mau?

----------


## rubbie

nah herry dragon dah ngalah 1 , adil mari kita akhiri malam dengan mimpi indah hehehe

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,700,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,400,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,550,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Ben689

17-1750 satu aja :Rockon:

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,250,000
Gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          1,750,000
ben689

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,400,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,550,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Gunche

26 : 1,450

----------


## welly

Begini aja no 17:2jt

----------


## Gunche

> Begini aja no 17:2jt


Wkwkwk muantap tenan

----------


## Yulman

No 10 dan 26 = 1,5 juta

----------


## epoe

_Pindah ke lapak lain yo ............................................ ada Matsue Sanke KC, ada Sakai Kohaku GO, dan ada Showa Dainichi lelang ......_ :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Gunche

No. 10 dan 26 : 1,7jt

----------


## Ben689

:Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:  Koko

----------


## Yulman

no 26 = 1,750.000

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,700,000
gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          2,000,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,700,000
gunche

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,550,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                            1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                            1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

4
DTS 4
                                            2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                            2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                            1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                            3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                            1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                            1,700,000
gunche

11
DTS 11
                                            1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                            1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                            1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                            2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                            1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                            1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                            2,000,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                            1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                            1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                            1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                            1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                            2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                            1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                            1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                            1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                            1,750,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                            2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                            1,550,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                            3,100,000
welly

----------


## Glenardo

> no 26 = 1,750.000


11.08 ga ada bid lelang klar

----------


## Ben689

:Clap2:  :Clap2: Mantap om welly.... Tonight is om welly's night

----------


## andrywid

3 1.050.000

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,050,000
andywid

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,700,000
gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          2,000,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,750,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,550,000
jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Gunche

No 26 : 1,8

----------


## Yulman

26 = 1,850,000

----------


## epoe

_Om Gunche, Om Yulman, Om Herrynogo, Om Wandy, Om Jusri maunya dapat dua ........................................Om Royal M dan saya maunya dapat 3, Om Welly dapat yang bagus2 ....... dach pingsut ................................................_

----------


## Gunche

Peace Om yulman

----------


## welly

Mau pergi tidur sdh ngantuk

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                            1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                            1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                            1,050,000
andywid

4
DTS 4
                                            2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                            2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                            1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                            3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                            1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                            1,700,000
gunche

11
DTS 11
                                            1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                            1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                            1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                            2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                            1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                            1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                            2,000,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                            1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                            1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                            1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                            1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                            2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                            1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                            1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                            1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                            1,800,000
gunche

27
DTS 27
                                            2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                            1,850,000
yulman

29
DTS 29
                                            1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                            3,100,000
welly

----------


## Yulman

> 1
> DTS 1
>                                             1,000,000
> kumon
> 
> 2
> DTS 2
>                                             1,700,000
> alexctp
> ...


om glen sy bid 26

----------


## epoe

*Dach sy ini saya ..................................... Om Andri maunya no.5*

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,050,000
andywid

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,700,000
gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          2,000,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,850,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,850,000
yulman

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Yulman

28 punya orang om glen

----------


## Glenardo

> 26 = 1,850,000



11.11 ga ada bid lelang klar

----------


## Glenardo

Dengan ini lelang klar ya....

saya coba cek jik aada salah rekappp..

makasih om om semua

----------


## Glenardo

*Final result*


1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp

3
DTS 3
                                          1,050,000
andywid

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

10
DTS 10
                                          1,700,000
gunche

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero

17
DTS 17
                                          2,000,000
welly

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie

22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman

26
DTS 26
                                          1,850,000
yulman

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy

28
DTS 28
                                          1,550,000
Jusri

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly

----------


## Jusri

Yg 28 gak ada bid jadi tetap 1,55 Om

----------


## Jusri

Sipp dapat 2, hehehehe....

----------


## Glenardo

Teman teman

Mohon hubungi saya segera di 


0816900003 dan Pin BB 26DC0A36


Pengiriman via Herona harus sabtu ini 

Untuk pesawat udara sekitar Sabtu depan tanggal 26 Juli 2014

----------


## welly

Mantap bro...two thumbs up

----------


## david_pupu

mantap selamat kepada para pemenang lelang.

----------


## Yulman

> Teman teman
> 
> Mohon hubungi saya segera di 
> 
> 
> 0816900003 dan Pin BB 26DC0A36
> 
> 
> Pengiriman via Herona harus sabtu ini 
> ...


siaaapppp komandan :Yo:

----------


## epoe

_bid tertinggi sampai terendah :_  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

8
DTS 8
3,700,000
welly

30
DTS 30
3,100,000
welly

4
DTS 4
2,700,000
welly

6
DTS 6
2,700,000
welly

14
DTS 14
2,500,000
welly

22
DTS 22
2,100,000
wandy

27
DTS 27
2,050,000
wandy

17
DTS 17
2,000,000
welly

15
DTS 15
1,900,000
irwanksumah

26
DTS 26
1,850,000
 yulman




7
DTS 7
1,800,000
 












welly



2
DTS 2
1,700,000
alexctp

10
DTS 10
1,700,000
gunche

18
DTS 18
1,600,000
herry dragon

19
DTS 19
1,600,000
alikhasrima

24
DTS 24
1,550,000
jusri

28
DTS 28
1,550,000
Jusri

20
DTS 20
1,350,000
hxsutanto

21
DTS 21
1,300,000
rubbie

13
DTS 13
1,250,000
acp007

16
DTS 16
1,250,000
hero

12
DTS 12
1,200,000
royalmerapi

25
DTS 25
1,100,000
yulman

3
DTS 3
1,050,000
andywid

23
DTS 23
1,050,000
bozu

1
DTS 1
1,000,000
kumon

9
DTS 9
1,000,000
royal merapi koi

11
DTS 11
1,000,000
royal merapi koi

29
DTS 29
1,000,000
Epoe

5
DTS 5
1,000,000
Epoe

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Waduhhh lupa ketiduran...  :Cry: 
DTS 16 diambil om Hero... Lupa titip lagi  :Frusty:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Waduhhh lupa ketiduran... 
> DTS 16 diambil om Hero... Lupa titip lagi


wakakakak........tinggal bilang um Hero um Cipta..... :Gossip:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> wakakakak........tinggal bilang um Hero um Cipta.....


mana boleh ... om Hero cuman dapat 1
bsk ta bbm dia, siapa tahu dikasih  :Hug:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> mana boleh ... om Hero cuman dapat 1
> bsk ta bbm dia, siapa tahu dikasih


yach...sapa tau um Cipta, namanya juga temen koi mania, kali2 aja, yg pntng coba dulu um Cipta.

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> yach...sapa tau um Cipta, namanya juga temen koi mania, kali2 aja, yg pntng coba dulu um Cipta.


Sippp  :Thumb:

----------


## hero

> Waduhhh lupa ketiduran... 
> DTS 16 diambil om Hero... Lupa titip lagi


He...he...lg um cip ketiduran aku culik dulu itu no.16 nya, mau diserahkan lg ke empunya tlg info ke om glen ya...

----------


## majin91

wah dts 30 dan dts 14 yg ckup tggi nilai bid nya..hehe..slmat ya kpda smua pemenang lelangnya ^^

----------


## Bozu

mayanlah dapet 1

----------


## owi

aduh ketinggalan, ketiduran semalem, tobat kemaren jalan macet dimana mana

----------


## hxsutanto

> aduh ketinggalan, ketiduran semalem, tobat kemaren jalan macet dimana mana


 nkemarin malam 10pm, tol bandara - priok maih macet, ampunnnnn.

----------


## owi

> nkemarin malam 10pm, tol bandara - priok maih macet, ampunnnnn.


Dari jam 2 siang om tobat, ke bogor 3,5 jam

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
                                          1,000,000
kumon
Makasaar

2
DTS 2
                                          1,700,000
alexctp
Makasaar

3
DTS 3
                                          1,050,000
andywid
Kelapa Gading

4
DTS 4
                                          2,700,000
welly
Makasaar

5
DTS 5
                                          1,000,000
Epoe
Kebon Jeruk

6
DTS 6
                                          2,700,000
welly
Makasaar

7
DTS 7
                                          1,800,000
welly
Makasaar

8
DTS 8
                                          3,700,000
welly
Makasaar

9
DTS 9
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi
Klaten

10
DTS 10
                                          1,700,000
gunche
Cengkareng

11
DTS 11
                                          1,000,000
royal merapi koi
Klaten

12
DTS 12
                                          1,200,000
royalmerapi
Klaten

13
DTS 13
                                          1,250,000
acp007
Kelapa Gading

14
DTS 14
                                          2,500,000
welly
Makasaar

15
DTS 15
                                          1,900,000
irwanksumah
Makasaar

16
DTS 16
                                          1,250,000
hero


17
DTS 17
                                          2,000,000
welly
Makasaar

18
DTS 18
                                          1,600,000
herry dragon
Jogya

19
DTS 19
                                          1,600,000
alikhasrima
Kelapa Gading

20
DTS 20
                                          1,350,000
hxsutanto
Kelapa Gading

21
DTS 21
                                          1,300,000
rubbie


22
DTS 22
                                          2,100,000
wandy
Gading Serpong

23
DTS 23
                                          1,050,000
bozu
Puri Indah

24
DTS 24
                                          1,550,000
jusri
Malang

25
DTS 25
                                          1,100,000
yulman
Bogor

26
DTS 26
                                          1,850,000
yulman
Bogor

27
DTS 27
                                          2,050,000
wandy
Gading Serpong

28
DTS 28
                                          1,550,000
Jusri
Malang

29
DTS 29
                                          1,000,000
Epoe
Kebon Jeruk

30
DTS 30
                                          3,100,000
welly
Makasaar

----------


## owi

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## Glenardo

1
DTS 1
     1,000,000
kumon
Makasaar
JPD

2
DTS 2
     1,700,000
alexctp
Makasaar


3
DTS 3
     1,050,000
andywid
Kelapa Gading


4
DTS 4
     2,700,000
welly
Makasaar


5
DTS 5
     1,000,000
Epoe
Kebon Jeruk


6
DTS 6
     2,700,000
welly
Makasaar


7
DTS 7
     1,800,000
welly
Makasaar
JPD

8
DTS 8
     3,700,000
welly
Makasaar
JPD

9
DTS 9
     1,000,000
royal merapi koi
Klaten
JPD

10
DTS 10
     1,700,000
gunche
Cengkareng


11
DTS 11
     1,000,000
royal merapi koi
Klaten


12
DTS 12
     1,200,000
royalmerapi
Klaten


13
DTS 13
     1,250,000
acp007
Kelapa Gading
JPD

14
DTS 14
     2,500,000
welly
Makasaar


15
DTS 15
     1,900,000
irwanksumah
Makasaar
JPD

16
DTS 16
     1,250,000
hero



17
DTS 17
     2,000,000
welly
Makasaar


18
DTS 18
     1,600,000
herry dragon
Jogya
JPD

19
DTS 19
     1,600,000
alikhasrima
Kelapa Gading
JPD

20
DTS 20
     1,350,000
hxsutanto
Kelapa Gading
JPD

21
DTS 21
     1,300,000
rubbie



22
DTS 22
     2,100,000
wandy
Gading Serpong


23
DTS 23
     1,050,000
bozu
Puri Indah
JPD

24
DTS 24
     1,550,000
jusri
Malang


25
DTS 25
     1,100,000
yulman
Bogor
JPD

26
DTS 26
     1,850,000
yulman
Bogor


27
DTS 27
     2,050,000
wandy
Gading Serpong


28
DTS 28
     1,550,000
Jusri
Malang
JPD

29
DTS 29
     1,000,000
Epoe
Kebon Jeruk
JPD

30
DTS 30
     3,100,000
welly
Makasaar
JPD

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Om Glen...
DTS 16 di berikan ke saya oleh om Hero, mohon confirm...
Pembayaran akan saya lakukan juga. Tks

CR

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Om Hero,
Terima Kasih sudah di jagain bid saya... 
 :Hug:  love u bro

CR

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Om Hero,
Terima Kasih sudah di jagain bid saya... 
 :Hug:  love u bro

CR

----------


## dTp

selamet untuk para pemenang lelang  :Pray2:

----------


## hero

> Om Hero,
> Terima Kasih sudah di jagain bid saya... 
>  love u bro
> 
> CR


Sama2 um cipta, happy keeping ya...

----------


## dTp

gk sabar nunggu 8 bulan lg
ngeliad perkembangannya bgmn  :Whistle:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Sama2 um cipta, happy keeping ya...



waaww...asyik dech sesama koi mania salaing transfer pemain dengan ke ikhlasan yang tulus. salut buat Um Hero dan Um Cipta. happy keeping.

----------


## hxsutanto

Veritas Shiro Doitsu jarang ada nih, lucky I got one, plus JPD lagi  :Music: .  Thank you RGK

----------


## epoe

> 1
> DTS 1
>      1,000,000
> kumon
> Makasaar
> JPD
> 
> 2
> DTS 2
> ...


*bonus-nya adil, satu2 ......................................*

----------


## david_pupu

wow banyak juga yg jauh2 ya,

----------


## Bozu

om cipta, ikan om ada di kolamku nih

----------


## owi

jenisnya jarang, semoga hasil suminya maksimal

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> om cipta, ikan om ada di kolamku nih


kok bisa om Bozu ?
salah kirim ya...  :Rofl:

----------


## Bozu

> kok bisa om Bozu ?
> salah kirim ya...


anak buah om glen cari alamat om gak ketemu2 drpd dibawa pulang ke RGK lagi dicarilah kolam terdekat hahahahahaha. udah 1 bulanan kira2 di kolam saya
udah +3cm om kira kira. makannya rakus om tapi sumi tak kunjung datang. maklum ya om keepingan newbie

----------


## Mossad

gambar ftonya d upload om jd bisa lihat gmana ikan ikanya skr

----------


## owi

Iya om dishare jadi penasaran

----------


## Mossad

betul om semua kita menunggu, kabar gembira untuk kita semua

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Um Glen...Laporan..... DTS udah sampai tadi pagi dalam keadaan sehat. terima kasih um Glen.

----------


## owi

> Um Glen...Laporan..... DTS udah sampai tadi pagi dalam keadaan sehat. terima kasih um Glen.


wah om royal ikut ya om, mudah airnya cocok dengan perkembangan sumi

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> wah om royal ikut ya om, mudah airnya cocok dengan perkembangan sumi


mohon doa restunya...tp jujur agak berat klu urusan ma si "sumi" soalnya kolam saya kolam panas jadi mnrt saya kuat di " hi". mohon doanya ya um Owi

----------


## Gunche

> anak buah om glen cari alamat om gak ketemu2 drpd dibawa pulang ke RGK lagi dicarilah kolam terdekat hahahahahaha. udah 1 bulanan kira2 di kolam saya
> udah +3cm om kira kira. makannya rakus om tapi sumi tak kunjung datang. maklum ya om keepingan newbie



Buset dah 1 bulanan tapi baru diinfo skrg.... di culling dulu ya Om....

Btw... Om Bozu di Puri Indah nya di mana Om?
Saya dekat Duri Kosambi Om.... ga jauh dari Om. jadi bisa ngongko2 deh

----------


## owi

> mohon doa restunya...tp jujur agak berat klu urusan ma si "sumi" soalnya kolam saya kolam panas jadi mnrt saya kuat di " hi". mohon doanya ya um Owi


hehehe saya juga lagi tes om royal dikolam pakem, ada shiro bocor, apakah jadi showa atau jadi shiro

----------


## Mossad

kl sumi harus sering ganti air

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> anak buah om glen cari alamat om gak ketemu2 drpd dibawa pulang ke RGK lagi dicarilah kolam terdekat hahahahahaha. udah 1 bulanan kira2 di kolam saya
> udah +3cm om kira kira. makannya rakus om tapi sumi tak kunjung datang. maklum ya om keepingan newbie


Kalau om Bozu tinggal di puri indah, nga apa saya ambil sendiri...
Kebetulan saya tinggal di meruya, jadi dekat...
PM saya alamat dan pin BB nya ya...
salam, 
CR

note : om Glen kok nga kabari ya  :Becky:

----------


## Bozu

> Kalau om Bozu tinggal di puri indah, nga apa saya ambil sendiri...
> Kebetulan saya tinggal di meruya, jadi dekat...
> PM saya alamat dan pin BB nya ya...
> salam, 
> CR
> 
> note : om Glen kok nga kabari ya


saya sudah contact om glen. om glen bilang om yang request supaya ikannya jangan dianter dulu?
contact om glen aja om, biar anak buah om glen yg ambil dan antar ikannya ke rumah om soalnya om glen bebas keluar masuk rumah saya supaya gak ribet janjian/cari waktu  lagi karna saya jarang di rumah. thanx buat pengertiannya.

----------


## Glenardo

7 april 2015 ya

----------


## Glenardo

Ingat2 7 april penjurian ya...

----------


## MaLuTen

> Ingat2 7 april penjurian ya...


Btw, tanggal pengiriman foto dan video kapan ya Om Glen?
5 April 2015?
Wajib Foto dan Video yg di upload ke site ini? atau hanya via email saja ke *[email protected] ?
*Mohon infonya ya Om Glen...

----------


## Gunche

Pagiii.... hari ini terakhir upload ya?
Waduh buru2 angkat deh.... smoga tidak mengecewakan dan menyesatkan nih....

Btw kok yg lainnya pada kemana nih? jangan2 langsung email ke Om Glen ya?
or pada pantau KC Shiro Okawa nih....

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all, di sebabkan karena kesibukan, untuk pengumpulan foto dan video di berikan kelonggaran hingga  3 May 2015 setelah Kois Festival...

Salam

----------


## Gunche

Ijin mempost hasil keepingan selama 9 bulan lebih ya....

berikut foto awalnya: 


berikut foto saat ini di size 47cm:


Berikut Videonya:



Demikian upload kondisi ikan saat ini...

Terima kasih...

Gunche

----------


## Gunche

> Dear all, di sebabkan karena kesibukan, untuk pengumpulan foto dan video di berikan kelonggaran hingga  3 May 2015 setelah Kois Festival...
> 
> Salam



wadaauuuwwww dah pagi2 nyerok eh ga taunya diundur....

----------


## fajarhto

> wadaauuuwwww dah pagi2 nyerok eh ga taunya diundur....


Huahaha ... 
Itu ikannya beda kayaknya ... Itu farm taliban...bewokan gitu ..

----------


## Glenardo

> 1
> DTS 1
>                                           1,000,000
> kumon
> Makasaar
> 
> 2
> DTS 2
>                                           1,700,000
> ...



CALL TO oWNER..jANGAN lupa ya

----------


## Rotkiv

> Ijin mempost hasil keepingan selama 9 bulan lebih ya....
> 
> berikut foto awalnya: 
> 
> 
> berikut foto saat ini di size 47cm:
> 
> 
> Berikut Videonya:
> ...


Keren, montok om gunche.. cuma suminya banyaj keluarnya di kepala ya.. yg di badan masi malu2..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Keren, montok om gunche.. cuma suminya banyaj keluarnya di kepala ya.. yg di badan masi malu2..


Om gunche GC lg... sesuai aturan main dan disiplin selama 9 bln... salute for om gunche...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om.Gunche akan GC nih.
Ini yg dinamakan guru kencing berdiri, murid kencing berlari.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om.Gunche akan GC nih.
> Ini yg dinamakan guru kencing berdiri, murid kencing berlari.


Ga belepetan om ?? Kencing sambil lari ??

----------


## Gunche

> Om.Gunche akan GC nih.
> Ini yg dinamakan guru kencing berdiri, murid kencing berlari.





> Ga belepetan om ?? Kencing sambil lari ??


Makanya belepetan tuh Sumi di Mukanya.....
wwkwkwkwkwkk

Iya nih dah penuh perjuangan eh ga taunya di undur di hari terakhir pengumpulan foto video....
sakitnya tuh di sini....
wwkkwwkwkwk

----------


## fajarhto

> Makanya belepetan tuh Sumi di Mukanya.....
> wwkwkwkwkwkk
> 
> Iya nih dah penuh perjuangan eh ga taunya di undur di hari terakhir pengumpulan foto video....
> sakitnya tuh di sini....
> wwkkwwkwkwk


Cep..cep..cep.. ya ... ntar saya ikut vote jadi gc ..guenche gitu looh..

----------


## stradivari

huahuaha ikan taliban , mantapppp sekali om fajar  ::

----------


## owi

> Cep..cep..cep.. ya ... ntar saya ikut vote jadi gc ..guenche gitu looh..


support om gunche for GC....

----------


## filbert

Support for Gunche for GC

----------


## Gunche

> CALL TO oWNER..jANGAN lupa ya


Siang Om Glen.....
btw maksud statement Om Glen apa ya Om?
mohon maaf saya kurang paham Om...
Thanks ya Om

----------


## Ady

usul saja, jika ada perubahan sebaiknya di informasikan jauh hari sebelumnya
khann untuk kepentingan bersama juga....hehehehehe

anyway ajib juga tuh doits elu Gun,,,,sumi di kpala nya lebet bngt..hahahahhaha

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Siang Om Glen.....
> btw maksud statement Om Glen apa ya Om?
> mohon maaf saya kurang paham Om...
> Thanks ya Om


Saya juga gagal paham neeh Om Gun.

----------


## Gunche

> usul saja, jika ada perubahan sebaiknya di informasikan jauh hari sebelumnya
> khann untuk kepentingan bersama juga....hehehehehe
> 
> anyway ajib juga tuh doits elu Gun,,,,sumi di kpala nya lebet bngt..hahahahhaha


hahahaha kan pakai Obat Firdaus.... jadi cuma muncul di muka aja Brewoknya....
wkwkwkwk





> Saya juga gagal paham neeh Om Gun.


OOO berarti saya ga telmi ya Capt Bayu....
hampir mau mapir ke apotik beli Scott Emulsion nih.....

----------


## fajarhto

> usul saja, jika ada perubahan sebaiknya di informasikan jauh hari sebelumnya
> khann untuk kepentingan bersama juga....hehehehehe
> 
> anyway ajib juga tuh doits elu Gun,,,,sumi di kpala nya lebet bngt..hahahahhaha


Hmmm ngeledek kepalanya lebat nii

----------


## Gunche

Dear Om Glen...

Saya selaku salah satu peserta KC ingin menanggapi atas keputusan yang Om Glen buat pagi tadi yaitu:

"Dear all, di sebabkan karena kesibukan, untuk pengumpulan foto dan video di berikan kelonggaran hingga 3 May 2015 setelah Kois Festival...

Salam"

Keputusan Om Glen sangatlah tidak relevan mengingat hari ini adalah hari terakhir pengumpulan foto dan video ikan peserta KC ini.
Jadi saya mohon maaf menyatakan bahwa saya sangat keberatan atas keputusan yang telah Om Glen buat yakni pengununduran atau penundaan atau perpanjangan periode KC ini menjadi tanggal 3 May 2015.
Saya juga memiliki kesibukan atas kerjaan yang saya emban dalam kehidupan saya sehari-hari yakni sebagai buruh sebuah perusahaan.

Saya sadar bahwa saya tidak berharap mendapatkan nomor dalam KC ini tapi setidaknya COMMITMENT sangatlah diutamakan dalam segala hal kehidupan ini.
Jikalau boleh advice, apabila ada penundaan sebaiknya diupdate detail atas penundaan itu menjadi tanggal berapa dan bagaimana mekanisme penjuriannya minimal 2 bulan sebelum hari penjurian (batas akhir pengumpulan foto dan video) yang baru. Serta yang terpenting Reason yang benar2 Reasonable penyebab penundaan penjurian KC terjadi.
Dikarenakan semua manusia di bumi ini pasti banyak mempunyai aktivitas selain KOI, maka informasi Detail tersebut sangatlah dibutuhkan oleh masing2 peserta KC untuk persiapan menyongsong hari penjuriannya yang sebenarnya.

Mohon maaf apabila saya secara pribadi ada salah ucap dan ketik dalam menyampaikan opini saya secara objective.

Tujuan saya cuma ingin agar Penghobi Koi di Indonesia ini makin maju dalam hal proses Keeping Koi untuk hari-hari kedepannya.
Mengingat bahwa saya adalah benar2 pendatang baru di dunia PerKOIan ini.

Salam damai sejahtera buat kita semua....

"Gunche"

----------


## beearacer

> Dear Om Glen...
> 
> Saya selaku salah satu peserta KC ingin menanggapi atas keputusan yang Om Glen buat pagi tadi yaitu:
> 
> "Dear all, di sebabkan karena kesibukan, untuk pengumpulan foto dan video di berikan kelonggaran hingga 3 May 2015 setelah Kois Festival...
> 
> Salam"
> 
> Keputusan Om Glen sangatlah tidak relevan mengingat hari ini adalah hari terakhir pengumpulan foto dan video ikan peserta KC ini.
> ...


Udah....om Gun memang bener, om glen juga ngga salah..
Yuk sama2 call to owner..

----------


## herrydragon

> Ijin mempost hasil keepingan selama 9 bulan lebih ya....
> 
> berikut foto awalnya: 
> 
> 
> berikut foto saat ini di size 47cm:
> 
> 
> Berikut Videonya:
> ...


Istimewaaa om Gunche  :Hail:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Up date DTS 11 - Sze awal 15 cm - Size skrng 34cmyoutu.be/pRUocWbxke4

photo
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

:Israel:  menyerah ama Um Gunche.....ruar biasaaaaaa......bulky abis.... :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

No 18 size 44cm

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon



----------


## Glenardo

> 


Ganteng ya?

----------


## herrydragon

> Up date DTS 11 - Sze awal 15 cm - Size skrng 34cmyoutu.be/pRUocWbxke4
> 
> photo
> [IMG][/IMG]


Polanya enak om Royalflush, layak keep  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> Ganteng ya?


Ganteng dan minta kawin om Glen.. Dibius malah kasar ttp insangnya wkwkwkwkw

----------


## Gunche

> Istimewaaa om Gunche


Hahahaha allooow Om Herry.... pa kabare son?
jiah jangan begitu donk Om Herry.... Juara Bertahan Shiro tetap di tangan Om Herry selaku King of Shiro Keeper....



> menyerah ama Um Gunche.....ruar biasaaaaaa......bulky abis....


Oalaaah... punya Om shinny sekali Om....
jangan liat montok en semoknya.... kebetulan ikan cuma 2 ekor di kolam Om....

----------


## Gunche

> Ganteng dan minta kawin om Glen.. Dibius malah kasar ttp insangnya wkwkwkwkw


Bener Om Glen.... ganteng ini patternnya...
Pangkal ekor tebal banget lagi.... tinggal di suntik pelet aja nih Om Her.... :Baby:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> No 18 size 44cm




Wah...meh complain ma um GLEN ach....aku dapet ikan kok Cebol alias mini. wakakakkakakaak........nangis nannnnnnnn aku.....

----------


## herrydragon

> Wah...meh complain ma um GLEN ach....aku dapet ikan kok Cebol alias mini. wakakakkakakaak........nangis nannnnnnnn aku.....


Wakakakakak ini dulune juga cebol om Royalflush  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> Bener Om Glen.... ganteng ini patternnya...
> Pangkal ekor tebal banget lagi.... tinggal di suntik pelet aja nih Om Her....


Terlambat pindah kolamnya om Gunche, kepadatan  :Cry:  :Doh:

----------


## Gunche

> Terlambat pindah kolamnya om Gunche, kepadatan


Hahhaha makanya jgn banyak2 ngebid beli ikannya...
Oper aja shiro omosako GC nya ke ane ya?? Wkkwkwk

----------


## LDJ

> Ganteng ya?


guantenngg

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Pagi ini saya terbangun oleh telepon Om Gunche jam 6 pagi..He4x..

Saya terus memantau thread ini, sempat mengingatkan peserta agar tidak lupa tanggal submit foto n video...Namun apa yang terjadi, yah semua sibuk dengan aktivitasnya...

Alhasil sampai jam 3 siang tadi, baru Om Gunche yang submit.

Saya selaku EO harus mengambil keputusan agar tak berlarut larut, di pilihlah tanggak 3 May 2015 saat itu karena agar penghobi ada kesempatan untuk foto + video , karena 18-19 APril Serayu Show serta 25-26 April Kois Festival.

Jika saya memegang teguh aturan yang ada alias terpaku pada aturan, hanya Koi Om Gunche yang siap di juri..Tapi apakah itu yang kita mau? Yah kalo istilah majelis kita tak memenuhi quorum ( gt kali ya..), kebijakan yang di ambil pastinya tidak bisa menyenagkan semua pihak.

Sore saya hubungi beberapa pemilih koi seeprti Om Royal Merapi, Om Herry, Om Ali Kharisma, Om Bozu, Om Jusri serta rekan rekan di Makassar, mereka juga baru sadar tanggal penjurian. Om Herry dan Om Royal lgsg ambil foto video serta masukin di forum, namun kawa kawan lainnya berhalangan.

Anyway, Republik Gading Koi, negara yang berkedaulatan dan bebas merdeka, saat ini memutuskan dead line pengiriman. upload video yakni Senen 13 April 2015 jam 20.00 WSK.

Demikian penjelaskan dan ketetapan dari kami, semoga dapat di megerti semua pihak,kami sebagai EO ingin segala sesuatunya beralan se idealisme apa yang sudah di tetapkan, namun demi dinamika yang ada, harus ada penyesuaian terkini.

Salam

GY

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Berikut metode penjurian RGK DOitsu SUmi Cup

Rule Judging sbb:

A. Jika lebih dari 5 ekor Koi yang di upload

Penjurian akan di lakukan dalam 2 putaran.

Judging Rule Round 1
- Penjurian bedasarkan foto dan video ( jika ada), dengan melihat overall beauty
- Peringkat 1 mendapat point 5. Peringkat  2 mendapat point 3. Peringkat 3 mendapat point 1
- Pada fase ini didapatkan di cari 3 koi terbaik dari seluruh kontestan
- Dalam keadaan point draw, suara Head Judge mendapat nilai 1,5

Putaran ke 2
- Penjurian bersifat overall beauty, kondisi pada saat di foto dan video ( jika ada)
- 3 besar peringkat point  secara keseluruhan akan di juri lagi untuk mendapatkan Grand Champion.
- Peringkat 1 mendapat point 5, juara 2 point 3, juara 1 point 1
- Dalam keadaan point draw, suara Head Judge mendapat nilai 1,5
- Point tertinggi menjadi Grand Champion, Point tertinggi ke 2 menjadi Runner Up Best Doitsu, Point ke 3 mendapat Award Best Tategoi.


B. JIka hanya ada 4 ekor koi yang di upload

Catatan:
- Penjurian bedasarkan foto dan video ( jika ada), dengan melihat overall beauty
- Peringkat 1 mendapat point 5. Peringkat  2 mendapat point 3. Peringkat 3 mendapat point 1
- Dalam keadaan point draw, suara Head Judge mendapat nilai 1,5
- Point tertinggi menjadi Grand Champion, Point tertinggi ke 2 menjadi  Runner Up Best Doitsu, Point ke 3 mendapat Award Best Tategoi.


Peraturan tidak dapat di gangu gugat, hal ini merupakan wewenang dari event organizer dan dewan juri
Keputusan dewan juri adalah mutlak

Salam

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Dengan ini kami umumkan Dewan Juri untuk acara ini:

HEad Judge : Pak Hendrawan Sudarpo
Juri 1 : Agung Pribadi
Juri 2: Darren Febriano

Semoaga beliau beliau tak berhalangan dan bersedia untuk menjuri.

Salam

GY

----------


## Glenardo

*Hadiah:*

•*Grand Champion : Uang Tunai sebesar 4% dari total penjualan dan 1 buah Pompa FAS 150 persembahan dari Bossco rajanya pompa*


• *Reserved Grand Champion* *: Uang Tunai sebesar 4% dari total penjualan*


•*Best Tategoi : Uang Tunai sebesar 2% dari total penjualan*


•*Special Prize Doitsu Shiro Favorit President RGK: Sebuah Pompa FAS 150 persembahan dari Bossco rajanya pompa*

----------


## herrydragon

Siap tambah di bulkykan aja..  :Cool2:

----------


## tomahawk

Fair enough

----------


## Bozu

45cm





*Videonya:*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/f7pdkQlrsFg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## Bozu



----------


## Jusri

RGK Doitsu SUmi Cup 
DTS 24 size 42 cm

Video :
https://youtu.be/RMphaa1nk38

----------


## Jusri

RGK Doitsu SUmi Cup 
DTS 28 size 37 cm

Video :
https://youtu.be/Hj9HhiRxW34

----------


## Jusri

Foto + size awal KC

----------


## tomahawk

> RGK Doitsu SUmi Cup 
> DTS 28 size 37 cm
> 
> Video :
> https://youtu.be/Hj9HhiRxW34


Calon juara nih

----------


## epoe

*koq disaya warna putih ya ......... ngga ada suminya !!! size 35cm*

----------


## Glenardo

> *koq disaya warna putih ya ......... ngga ada suminya !!! size 35cm*


Om epoe..tlg di foto n posting ya om..

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe..tlg di foto n posting ya om..


*Besok Minggu ya Om Glen, ........................ sy masih ada di Tangerang.*

----------


## Glenardo

Updated tambahan



Wandy Lesmana

No 22 saat ini size 37 cm

Dibawah foto awal



Ini link youtube nya

Doitsu RGK 22:  https://youtu.be/IVAnFo8MxpI

----------


## Glenardo

DTS 27

Wandy LesmanaSiz

sIZe 34 cm



Doitsu RGK 27: http://youtu.be/1SmjwSs0qAw

----------


## Glenardo

pOSTING ULANG

dts 28 37 cm

Video :
https://youtu.be/Hj9HhiRxW34

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Mohon maap karena ketterlambatan yang1 ini dari Om Alex CTP Makasar, karena email masuk spam, untung di konfirmasi barusan oleh Om Alex.



Size 41 cm

https://youtu.be/Ut8iBok9sOc

Dengan ini saya tutup dan besok akan di rekap...Lalu biarlah para dewan juri melihat dan memilih.

Salam

GY

----------


## Glenardo

> *Besok Minggu ya Om Glen, ........................ sy masih ada di Tangerang.*




Sepertinya om epoe lupa dan sibuk..Mohon maap ya Om EPoe...

----------


## Glenardo

Juara 1
         2,026,000

Juara 2
         2,026,000

Juara 3
         1,013,000

----------


## Glenardo

Kita tunggu ketua dewan juri kembali ke Indonesia ya...

----------


## Glenardo

Saya coba rekap ya

----------


## Glenardo

Wandy Lesmana

No 22 saat ini size 37 cm

Dibawah foto awal



Ini link youtube nya

Doitsu RGK 22:  https://youtu.be/IVAnFo8MxpI

----------


## Glenardo

DTS 27

Wandy LesmanaSiz

sIZe 34 cm



Doitsu RGK 27: http://youtu.be/1SmjwSs0qAw

----------


## Glenardo

dts 28 37 cm

Video :
https://youtu.be/Hj9HhiRxW34

----------


## Glenardo

Size 41 cm

https://youtu.be/Ut8iBok9sOc

----------


## Glenardo

45cm

----------


## Glenardo

RGK Doitsu SUmi Cup 
DTS 24 size 42 cm

Video :
https://youtu.be/RMphaa1nk38

----------


## Glenardo

DTS 11 - Sze awal 15 cm - Size skrng 34cmyoutu.be/pRUocWbxke4

photo
[IMG]

----------


## Glenardo

No 18 size 44cm

----------


## Glenardo

berikut foto saat ini di size 47cm:


Berikut Videonya:



Demikian upload kondisi ikan saat ini...

Terima kasih...

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Berikut metode penjurian RGK DOitsu SUmi Cup

Rule Judging sbb:

A. Jika lebih dari 5 ekor Koi yang di upload

Penjurian akan di lakukan dalam 2 putaran.

Judging Rule Round 1
- Penjurian bedasarkan foto dan video ( jika ada), dengan melihat overall beauty
- Peringkat 1 mendapat point 5. Peringkat  2 mendapat point 3. Peringkat 3 mendapat point 1
- Pada fase ini didapatkan di cari 3 koi terbaik dari seluruh kontestan
- Dalam keadaan point draw, suara Head Judge mendapat nilai 1,5

Putaran ke 2
- Penjurian bersifat overall beauty, kondisi pada saat di foto dan video ( jika ada)
- 3 besar peringkat point  secara keseluruhan akan di juri lagi untuk mendapatkan Grand Champion.
- Peringkat 1 mendapat point 5, juara 2 point 3, juara 1 point 1
- Dalam keadaan point draw, suara Head Judge mendapat nilai 1,5
- Point tertinggi menjadi Grand Champion, Point tertinggi ke 2 menjadi  Runner Up Best Doitsu, Point ke 3 mendapat Award Best Tategoi.


B. JIka hanya ada 4 ekor koi yang di upload

Catatan:
- Penjurian bedasarkan foto dan video ( jika ada), dengan melihat overall beauty
- Peringkat 1 mendapat point 5. Peringkat  2 mendapat point 3. Peringkat 3 mendapat point 1
- Dalam keadaan point draw, suara Head Judge mendapat nilai 1,5
- Point tertinggi menjadi Grand Champion, Point tertinggi ke 2 menjadi   Runner Up Best Doitsu, Point ke 3 mendapat Award Best Tategoi.


Peraturan tidak dapat di gangu gugat, hal ini merupakan wewenang dari event organizer dan dewan juri
Keputusan dewan juri adalah mutlak

Salam

Dengan ini kami umumkan Dewan Juri untuk acara ini:

HEad Judge : Pak Hendrawan Sudarpo
Juri 1 : Agung Pribadi
Juri 2: Darren Febriano

 *Hadiah:*

•*Grand Champion : Uang Tunai sebesar 4% dari total penjualan dan 1 buah Pompa FAS 150 persembahan dari Bossco rajanya pompa*


• *Reserved Grand Champion* *: Uang Tunai sebesar 4% dari total penjualan*


•*Best Tategoi : Uang Tunai sebesar 2% dari total penjualan*


•*Special Prize Doitsu Shiro Favorit President RGK: Sebuah Pompa FAS 150 persembahan dari Bossco rajanya pompa*

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut daftar kontestan yang memberikan foto terakirnya

No
Owner
Final Size (cm)

DTS 10
Gunche
47

DTS 18
Herry
44

DTS 11
Royal
34

DTS 24
Jusri
42

DTS 23
Bozu
45

DTS 28
Jusri
37

DTS 27
Wandi
34

DTS 22
Wandi
37

DTS 2
Alex
41





Karena lebih dari 5 ekor, maka akan dilakukan penjurian 2 tahap...

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut hasil putaran 1:


HDW
Agung
Darren

Peringkat 1
28
28
28

Peringkat 2
22
2
22

Peringkat 3
18
10
27

----------


## Glenardo

Koi No
Point

28
15

22
6

2
3

18
1

10
1

27
1




Jadi 3 koi yang lolos yakni 28, 22 dan 2

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut ulasan singkat dari Darren mengenai pilihannya:

DTS 28
Best grow, best development, best body sumi bold and deep

DTS 22
Sumi came up dramtically, and improving the whole quality koi of this fish

DTS 27
Best tategoi, thought the size not too bug this fish will improve day by day. Sumi is still coming up and the owner would happy to keep this fish,..

----------


## Glenardo

Saya selaku President RGK mengumumkan Doitsu Shiro favorit saya pada event ini DTS 28...

Selamat kepada Om Jusri yang mengkeeping sepenuh hati dan mengoptimalkan potensi sumi.

Salam

----------


## Jusri

Terima kasih RGK atas ikan-ikan dan kc-kc nya yang berkualitas

----------


## Glenardo

HDW
Agung
Darren

Peringkat 1
28
28
28

Peringkat 2
22
2
22

Peringkat 3
2
22
2



Koi No
Point
Peringkat
Hadiah
Total Hadiah Alat

28
15
1
   2,026,000
2 Pompa FAS 150

22
7
2
   2,026,000


2
5
3
   1,013,000

----------


## ipaul888

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## Ramto

Selamat om om yg menang...................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat ya om guncheeeeee

----------

